
YIMBY Tweets the Process of Falafel Restaurant Getting a Permit in SF - Reedx
https://twitter.com/YIMBYNeoliberal/status/1187486725741793281
======
mberning
A very salty take from this person. They also seem to have an issue with white
people engaging in the civic process. Hard to take their criticisms seriously.

~~~
brodouevencode
But this

> This unfortunate business owner is now enduring the mandatory public
> humiliation ritual that is San Francisco Planning Commission. He's now being
> forced to explain why he picked a particular location over another.

is ridiculous.

~~~
mberning
Annoying for sure. But Not exactly a hard hitting question. “The location was
selected because I believe it has the highest chance of success”. What can
they say to that? Pick a location that you believe will fail.

